# Epic Woodworking



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Your video is better than his blurry TV show.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> Your video is better than his blurry TV show.
> 
> - Woodknack


Your tv provider must be down cycling your video quality. I watch his show thru Finewoodworking.com (i'm a magazine and online subscriber- highly recommend both!) and with membership, you get access to all kinds of videos and content including Rough Cut since Fine Woodworking is a sponsor. They use "Brightcove" as their video player and it broadcasts in HD resolution 1920×1080. As for the resolutions its filmed in, its very good quality and id judge it to be at least 1080 resolution.

Scott


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> Your video is better than his blurry TV show.
> 
> - Woodknack


Thanks for looking


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Your tv provider must be down cycling your video quality.
> - ScottKaye


The three free episodes online are blurry/fuzzy, and it's blurry/fuzzy on television. Also some of Fine Woodworking's youtube clips are fuzzy. I don't have a subscription but your screenshot looks fuzzy, but that could be from LJ downsampling the screenshot. I posted about it on youtube and Ben Strano, FW web producer, said he was working with a new camera. I'm not sure if the camera was out of focus or if it was downsampled/compressed too much in processing, probably the latter although it does actually look blurry, not just low resolution. Also, video can be 1080 and look bad.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

> Your tv provider must be down cycling your video quality.
> - ScottKaye
> 
> The three free episodes online are blurry/fuzzy, and it s blurry/fuzzy on television. Also some of Fine Woodworking s youtube clips are fuzzy. I don t have a subscription but your screenshot looks fuzzy, but that could be from LJ downsampling the screenshot. I posted about it on youtube and Ben Strano, FW web producer, said he was working with a new camera. I m not sure if the camera was out of focus or if it was downsampled/compressed too much in processing, probably the latter although it does actually look blurry, not just low resolution. Also, video can be 1080 and look bad.
> ...


if you don't care to believe me then that's your prerogative. Like I said, Finewoodworking.com uses brightcove as their in-house video player and all the content that I have watched thru it is crystal clear including rough cut.. the screenshot is a picture of a picture that finewoodworking had on their member's site advertising the show so im sure the fuzzies have set in. I didn't want to get into copyright infringement issues by taking a screenshot of the actual video.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You didn't take my word about the TV show or free episodes (which anyone can see and judge for themselves), and I didn't dispute your word about the paid subscription videos, so let's not turn this into something personal.



> Your tv provider must be down cycling your video quality.
> - ScottKaye
> 
> The three free episodes online are blurry/fuzzy, and it s blurry/fuzzy on television. Also some of Fine Woodworking s youtube clips are fuzzy. I don t have a subscription but your screenshot looks fuzzy, but that could be from LJ downsampling the screenshot. I posted about it on youtube and Ben Strano, FW web producer, said he was working with a new camera. I m not sure if the camera was out of focus or if it was downsampled/compressed too much in processing, probably the latter although it does actually look blurry, not just low resolution. Also, video can be 1080 and look bad.
> ...


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

lol. nothing personal at all. but I can't let an injustice to the rough cut show be done here when it clearly is not the shows fault. The video quality I watch it in is excellent. Blame your medium but don't blame the show. I don't know what else to tell ya, man. It's looks crystal clear to me.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I didn't post review for people to bicker over, just look at my post or not and leave don't need to argue over video quality !!!! Come on guys


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> - ScottKaye


Its poor quality, get over it. You can argue about it at the link if you have something to add and we'll leave Ed alone. 
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/270537



> I didn't post review for people to bicker over, just look at my post or not and leave don't need to argue over video quality !!!! Come on guys
> 
> - EdsCustomWoodCrafts


You linked to another site with pictures of a road trip and give it 5 stars. You mentioned the TV show so I thought it was on topic. I will post no more about it.


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

ok


----------

